# That ther journal!



## KEFE (Jul 28, 2006)

This is my journal, and I train each bodypart once a week and train 3 days a week.Today is when I decided to start a journal. I trained the push workout today.(Chest Shoulders and Triceps)I went in felling good and it felt like a light day.This is what it went like:


Flat bench press: 
3x8 115lbs
Incline press:
3x8 95 lbs
Military press:
3x8 50lbs
Dips:
3x8
Db flies:
3x8 18lbs

I gotta take a crap now and then I will drink a protien shake.


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2006)

KEFE said:
			
		

> This is my journal, and I train each bodypart once a week and train 3 days a week.Today is when I decided to start a journal. I trained the *pull* workout today.(Chest Shoulders and Triceps)I went in felling good and it felt like a light day.This is what it went like:
> 
> 
> Flat bench press:
> ...




You mean push?


----------



## KEFE (Jul 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You mean push?


Yeah, Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 28, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You mean push?



He's right, taking a crap is definitely a pushing movement.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 31, 2006)

*Leg day!*

Today was leg day.It was one of the best leg workouts I have had.I was wearing my "Mr.Perfect" shirt.I coudnt go heavy on squats because my the outer part of my right leg was gettting pain.


Wide legged deep Squats:
3x8 115lbs
Calf Raises
3x10 115lbs
Leg extensions:
3x10 100lbs
Leg curls:
3x10 75lbs

I am drinking a protien shake right now....I will start my CEE whenever it is delivered to my house.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 31, 2006)

Now its off to the crapper.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 31, 2006)

Looking pretty good. You'll be suprised by the progress you'll start making pretty soon.  I didn't hit my real strength growths until I hit about 13-14.  Good luck and keep up the hard work you annoying ass.


----------



## KEFE (Jul 31, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Looking pretty good. You'll be suprised by the progress you'll start making pretty soon.  I didn't hit my real strength growths until I hit about 13-14.  Good luck and keep up the hard work you annoying ass.


Thanks


----------



## kenwood (Jul 31, 2006)

nice workout  keep it up man. get online


----------



## KEFE (Aug 2, 2006)

Started workout early.I coudnt do the wide grip pullups good because I am doing it on my house to it is like doing fingertip pullups.

DB Rows
3x6  40lbs
Deadlifts
3x8  115lbs
Wide grip fingertip pullups
3x8
Chinups
3x8
Shrugs
3x8 115lbs
Curls
3x8  45lbs


already drunk the shake and now i am drinking more water.I am still waiting on my CEE to get here.


----------



## foxboy45 (Aug 2, 2006)

that pecs photo of you in your gallery is really outstanding--to me, your best photo so far that shows how really muscular you are at we might as well say 13 years old. sure, there are bigger 13 year olds but who cares about size?--you're one muscular dude.


----------



## KEFE (Aug 4, 2006)

Today I didnt eat breakfast because we are out of what I eat for breakfast so I just Drunk a Protein shake.My stomach was hurting for a while.then I decided It was time to workout.The wieght felt heavier than last time but I did 2 more reps on the last set than the week before.I added 10 lbs to military press.


Flat bench press:
3x8  115lbs
Incline press:
3x8 95lbs
Military Press:
3x6 60lbs
Dips
3x8
db flies
3x8 18lbs


----------



## kenwood (Aug 5, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## KEFE (Aug 6, 2006)

I decided to workout today instead of tomorrow because I might not have time tomorrow because it is the first day of school and I will have to buy things.I went up on the wieght on everything.

Squats:Warmup 115x8
3x6 125lbs
calf raises
3x8 125lbs
Leg extensions:Warmup 100lbs 8 reps
3x8 110lbs
Leg curls
3x8 75lbs


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> He's right, taking a crap is definitely a pushing movement.


----------



## MyK (Aug 6, 2006)

excellent workout KEFE I wish I had this rresource when I was your age! you lucky crosseyed motherfucker!


----------



## KEFE (Aug 8, 2006)

2nd day of school was today.I g ot my Cr2 yesterday.I started taking it yesterday and took it today.I was stronger today.Cant wait for that pizza.


Bent over rows
3x8 30lbs
Deadlifts
3x6 125lbs
Wide grip pullups
3x8
Chinups
3x8
Curls
3x6 55lbs


----------



## maniclion (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like you haven't been hitting the crapper in quite a few days, that may explain the tummy ache the other morning and why the pull ups are difficult...


----------



## KEFE (Aug 9, 2006)

I went up on some wieght on some exersizes.It was a good day.here is how it went


Flat bench:Warmup 115 8 reps
120lbs 8 reps
120lbs 6 reps
120lbs 6 reps
Incline bench press:
100lbs 3x8
Military press
60lbs 3x6
Dips
3x8 reps
Flies
2x8 18lbs


----------



## KEFE (Aug 11, 2006)

My leg got messed up yesterday.We were playing football in PE and I had the ball and I was running it and I was running slanted to the left and so were 2 people on the other team and I was going to cut right in between them and I slipped real hard and hit the ground on my right knee only and I have 3 burns and one gash in the middle of one of the burns.I cant do any leg work and definitly not any squats because it will rip open the skin.There is a lump on my knee right below the knee cap.It sticks out more that my knee.Well until it heals I will be workingout different.I started this over with the biceps and triceps.


Ez bar curls
3x10 55lbs
DB curls
3x9   18lbs
Hammer Curls
3x8   18lbs
Tricep extentions:warmup  55lbs 8 reps
2x10 45lbs

Man I hate not being able to work my legs.I had to do part of the physical testing with an injured leg in gym.We did the shuttle run.I got a 9.50 on it.It was like the second or third highest in the gym class.The best one was 8 somethin.I was a second off and i was injured.If I wasnt messed up I could get like an 8.I gotta do the 100 yard dash on monday.I am hoping to get like 12 or 13 seconds on it.On the pullup test I will win easily.I do 3 sets of 8 pullups with a finger tip grip so I know i will have atleast 12 or more.No one can even complete a full rep without jumping in my gym class.


----------

